# Transformers HD-DVD



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Anyone check out the Transformers HD-DVD? I got to take a look last night. Did not see it in theaters this Summer. 

What a fun movie. Much better than I expected. The HD-DVD looks fantastic. Sound and picture both very good.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Anyone check out the Transformers HD-DVD? I got to take a look last night. Did not see it in theaters this Summer.
> 
> What a fun movie. Much better than I expected. The HD-DVD looks fantastic. Sound and picture both very good.


I also watched it last night. Great visuals. Not bad at all. A fun movie to watch


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

We tried to download the first internet extra wigit but it kept failing. Anyone get it to work?


----------



## darthfadar (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Anyone check out the Transformers HD-DVD? I got to take a look last night. Did not see it in theaters this Summer.
> 
> What a fun movie. Much better than I expected. The HD-DVD looks fantastic. Sound and picture both very good.


I enjoyed at the theater. And will probably rent the DVD. At points, the plot seemed thin to me. But, I was very impressed with the visual effects & the audio mix.

I hope there is a Pt 2.

BTW, any good bonus material on this disc?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Getting it tomorrow from Amazon. Got my A3 yesterday and its fantastic.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree Chris it was a great movie.

I watched it in the movies in July and had to see it again so I watched the HD DVD version on my HD add on for my Xbox 360 and it looked great. The audio was even better.


----------



## southtexan (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris, it's still on at the Paladium IMAX, on the big screen it's really impressive


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

This was just as good the second time


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> We tried to download the first internet extra wigit but it kept failing. Anyone get it to work?


I got both of them to work. It gave me an error the first time. I had to redo the net setup, then it downloaded both.

Awesome HD DVD, can't wait for Full Metal Jacket to get here. I took the Mummy and T3 for my two in store free movies from BB


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

machavez00 said:


> I got both of them to work. It gave me an error the first time. I had to redo the net setup, then it downloaded both.


Guess I will try it again tonight. The internet stuff wouldn't work on my A1.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Guess I will try it again tonight. The internet stuff wouldn't work on my A1.


and they call me an early adopter


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sitting on my couter, waiting for Sunday night...(as I did go to the theaters


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The first thing I did when I setup the A2 was to download the 2.5 firmware. It adds an enhanced RGB output option


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

machavez00 said:


> and they call me an early adopter


Of course! I had my HD-DVD player the first weekend they were released. Been using quite a bit for both HD and SD. The SD upconversion capability of the A1 is quite good.

I also have a PS3 for Blu-Ray but I don't use it nearly as often. My personal collection is pretty much 75% HD-DVD, 25% Blu-Ray. Not because I'm biased, but just because the selection of movies I like are on HD-DVD.


----------



## detector19 (Jan 16, 2006)

Seen it in the movies and loved it and i have it on dvd just wish it was on blue ray...


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

My Wife and I really enjoyed it. It was even better on HD (but makes me wish we had a larger TV - 42" with HD DVDs and blu-ray just isn't cutting it anymore!)


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

mine has been in my book bag since the day i got mine enjoyed it in the movies and enjoyed it at my friends place who rented it and i will enjoy it again on my own


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent PQ, and the best Michael Bay movie I've seen so far.

btw, for those who don't know the new Ironman trailer is at the very end of the movie, after the credits.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Got my copy a few days ago. Now I just need to find the time to watch it. The Jazz season starts tonight so my nights will fill up quickly watching them.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I just got the HD-DVD on Friday and watched it. It looked great and was a really fun movie. Much better than I thought it would be. I've already watched it again with the special features enabled that show the PIP.


----------



## bill buckner (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't stop watching this movie. Keeps getting better everytime I watch it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Waiting for it to get back in stock at the local Hollywood Video.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It will be a lot better on DVD since I can FF thru the boring parts.

Really, I guess I only need to watch the second half since I left the theatre halfway thru!


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

Watched it over the weekend on my new A2. Awesome HD-DVD!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I got it and my kids and their cousins watched on Thanksgiving on my LG 100 multi player at 1080i. It looked great. When I get the time, I will sit down and watch it myself.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I watched this a few weeks ago on my A20 and it is very well done. The PQ was amazing!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I have Blu-Ray, and since this is a HD-DVD exclusive, I've tried unsuccessfully 3 times to buy it on PPV-HD :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Pulled the trigger and got it last night at Best Buy. Looking forward to it this weekend.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> We tried to download the first internet extra wigit but it kept failing. Anyone get it to work?


Worked perfect on both my A1 & A2 neat little extras


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Guess I will try it again tonight. The internet stuff wouldn't work on my A1.


Chris make sure your firmware is up to date they had another one released like mid Nov. for the A1


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Chris,Transformers looks great on my A-35 too!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me first say that this movie has plot holes big enough to drive Optimus Prime through. Continuity problems, bad writing, just plain silliness. The location scouting... absurd. They get from Las Vegas to L.A. in 3.5 seconds. 

But who cares? It was so much fun watching the robots! And even the special features are in HD!


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Megan Fox in HD DVD. Enough said.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

uscboy said:


> Megan Fox in HD DVD. Enough said.


HD never looked so hot!:eek2:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

jwebb1970 said:


> HD never looked so hot!:eek2:


Jessica Alba is another one that looks great in HD.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let me first say that this movie has plot holes big enough to drive Optimus Prime through. Continuity problems, bad writing, just plain silliness. The location scouting... absurd. They get from Las Vegas to L.A. in 3.5 seconds.
> 
> But who cares? It was so much fun watching the robots! And even the special features are in HD!


While not as technically astute as you, I did find the movie a bit jerky and spontanious. But lots of fun.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

We saw it in the theater. It was a fun movie. It would be nice if it was released on Blu-ray.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know someone who had the SD DVD version and upgraded to a Toshiba A30... he says it's like night and day quality wise.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

braven said:


> We saw it in the theater. It was a fun movie. It would be nice if it was released on Blu-ray.


I'm sure once the studio's HD-DVD exclusivity runs out, Transformers will be one of the first one they re-release, and I'm sure all the extras will be in HiDef as well.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

elaclair said:


> I'm sure once the studio's HD-DVD exclusivity runs out, Transformers will be one of the first one they re-release, and I'm sure all the extras will be in HiDef as well.


i would think so....but look at Matrix....WB has been neutral and now blu and still hasn't released it on blu.


----------

